# got a law ?



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

ok i know about trespassing, but what i would like to know is it legal or not for a person out **** hunting with dogs to go on someone else land to retrive there dogs? we have been taking about it and some guys said that as long as your just going in to get your dogs then it's not trespassing, and that it's only a trespassing case if they shoot the ****. others think it don't matter if you step foot on someone else land your trespassing. don't you have the right to get your dogs? thanks


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

wintrrun said:


> Nobody has the right to cross a property line with out permission from the landowner.
> Only exception is going to be an Leo with a search warrant or grounds for probable cause.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I don't know about this. I think it is legal to retrieve your dogs but must do so without a weapon. 

To the OP, if you do a search on these forums you can find a lot of threads on this topic. It is getting to be a sore spot for many landowners more and more every year.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

I was present when a hound hunter friend of mine posed that question to a CO. The CO responded that a property owner does not have to let anyone on their property to recover dogs but most people would let you get your dogs. The owner of the property can refuse anyone access including the DNR unless the DNR has reasonable cause to believe there is a violation. This has been an issue that has been brought up at several NRC meetings by property owners during the last year. Hopefully one of the CO's on here will chime in with a direct answer.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Dont care about the law on this one. But my land is mine, so stay off.
If for some reason you need to invade my space you need to contact me, and be escorted by myself.
To me entering my land is like walking into my house.

Dont let others effect your enjoyment. Just enjoy your time outside.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

The Law...

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(5o....aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-73102

324.73102 Entering or remaining on property of another; consent; exceptions.

Sec. 73102.

(1) Except as provided in subsection (4), a person shall not enter or remain upon the property of another person, other than farm property or a wooded area connected to farm property, to engage in any recreational activity or trapping on that property without the consent of the owner or his or her lessee or agent, if either of the following circumstances exists:

(a) The property is fenced or enclosed and is maintained in such a manner as to exclude intruders.

(b) The property is posted in a conspicuous manner against entry. The minimum letter height on the posting signs shall be 1 inch. Each posting sign shall be not less than 50 square inches, and the signs shall be spaced to enable a person to observe not less than 1 sign at any point of entry upon the property.

(2) Except as provided in subsection (4), a person shall not enter or remain upon farm property or a wooded area connected to farm property for any recreational activity or trapping without the consent of the owner or his or her lessee or agent, whether or not the farm property or wooded area connected to farm property is fenced, enclosed, or posted.

(3) On fenced or posted property or farm property, a fisherman wading or floating a navigable public stream may, without written or oral consent, enter upon property within the clearly defined banks of the stream or, without damaging farm products, walk a route as closely proximate to the clearly defined bank as possible when necessary to avoid a natural or artificial hazard or obstruction, including, but not limited to, a dam, deep hole, or a fence or other exercise of ownership by the riparian owner.
(4) A person other than a person possessing a firearm may, unless previously prohibited in writing or orally by the property owner or his or her lessee or agent, enter on foot upon the property of another person for the sole purpose of retrieving a hunting dog. The person shall not remain on the property beyond the reasonable time necessary to retrieve the dog. In an action under section 73109 or 73110, the burden of showing that the property owner or his or her lessee or agent previously prohibited entry under this subsection is on the plaintiff or prosecuting attorney, respectively.

(5) Consent to enter or remain upon the property of another person pursuant to this section may be given orally or in writing. The consent may establish conditions for entering or remaining upon that property. Unless prohibited in the written consent, a written consent may be amended or revoked orally. If the owner or his or her lessee or agent requires all persons entering or remaining upon the property to have written consent, the presence of the person on the property without written consent is prima facie evidence of unlawful entry.


----------



## Countrymile (Feb 6, 2011)

The above post says it all. The "Right to retrieve" law allows us houndsman to enter a property without a firearm or permission and exit the property asap. The way I do it is one person enters and grabs the dog and gets out. Dont shine a tree or carry a gun and exit the area. No scoring,shining or lolly gagging. Unless the owner has previously told me to stay out. Then I go ask them. I have to get my animal somehow.


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

The only type of "houndsman" I am is when I am running my Beagle in the winter. When we run her for rabbits we have some small parcels (40 acres) to hunt on that are private, with other private land on each side. Even though we wait until after the first of the year to start running rabbits (we dont want to mess up anyones deer hunting) We still wont cross property lines.

The dog has gone over the line once or twice but we just wait and within a few minutes she will come back to "Our" side of the property line. Now these parcels are not marked and are in a remote area with only one house near by ( and we have permission from that land owner to retrieve our dog).

The point I'm trying to make here is if we as sportsman do our homework ahead of time and gain as much permission as possible in and around the area that we plan to hunt, it can save us a big headache later.

If we plan on hunting **** on a five acre parcel and dont have access to the surounding land we are just asking for trouble. ( Just an example)

I'm sure if you were to contact some of the land owners in the area before hand most would be happy to thin out the *****.

This may not be an "Answer" to your law question but it could be an ounce of prevention.

Good luck, be safe and have fun,

Joe


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

So would a sign posting my place be enough to tell you, ir do not give any permission to enter. In fact the sign is my way of telling you to stay off.
I have a begal and with a colar I keep him under control.
A lot of guys put in many hours to make thier land a place they want. So we as dog owners have no right to ruin what they are doing.

Dont let others effect your enjoyment. Just enjoy your time outside.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

i get as much permission as i can but sometimes i hunt with others that have land to hunt but sometimes those **** have minds of there own and they will do shat every they can do to get away from the dogs. i try nat to have any conflick with land owners. i go as far as to start getting permission in june and dont stop trying to get ahold of every land owner in that area to let them know what my plans are. but sometimes things don't go the way we have it planned. i was just trying to get this ?answered so i know the law. thanks for everyones input


----------

